# Names... curse your child for life!



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Ok I am on a pregnancy forum as everyone knows... I am pregnant. LOL Anyway.. there has been a lot of talks of names. I am naming my son Zachary James. I am using traditional spelling and all. I think it does the kid a favor to give them a name that is easy to spell and pronounce. A lot of women are coming up with crazy names that I just can't even begin to pronounce! And if I am saying it right or wrong... I'll never know! lol People can't even pronounce my DOGS name! lol *Heh lane uh* not He leeen uh or HELEN UH ..... HELENA!!! lol The first E is soft the second E makes an aaayy sound. We had a neighbor who continued to call her Heleeena no matter how much I corrected.

I understand wanting to give a unique name.. but why not just something less common during this day and age? And some of these.. I can pronounce but... they sound like someone just made them up or butchered the spelling
Anyway here are some names.. you can take a crack at

Niamh (girl)
Aralyn (girl)
Ronan (boy)
Kairie (girl)
Briella (gril)
Aofie (girl)
Callen (boy)
Roux Elizanne (girl)

Oh and there are many more....


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Wow those are all weird. My buddy Jason always has weird but cool names for his kids. The oldest is Fallon, then Treivienne(trey v in), Mathieous (ma thee is) and the rest are kinda normal. R.I.P sweet little Trey she was killed a few weeks before her 13th B-day we will never forget her she was one of the sweetest little girls ever and I miss her dearly


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

One of my good friends named her daugter Aralyn. Its different but I kind of like it


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Runners up for my baby's name

Boy: Tolin like Colin

Girl: Ryler

most likely it will be a TOLIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! =D


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Oh those are easy to pronounce. Well except the last one. Some of the harder ones are Scottish/Irish/Gaelic names. After you figure out how the language's pronounce thing different it gets easier.

People call Zenith(Zen Ith) Zeen ith, Zena, and Sarah. lol. 

I'm mean I gave both my babies the same initials. VAT. Veronica Abigail Tynsky and Vincent Augustine Tynsky. Lotsa people have a hard time with the last name. Tin Ski and Ten Ski are acceptable to me. lol. Some people call me and I think they have the wrong number. My name is weird to some people as well but I haven't got anything but compliments on it. I definitely prefer Aimee to Amy. The only thing I wanna know is where my dad got the name Cherelle from, but he won't give up the info.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Hmm. I was cursed with a unique name... And I've had people try to correct me when they mispronounce or misunderstand how to say/spell my name, lol. I've grown to like my name & dislike ignorance after seeing how many ppl there really are unwilling to learn, even over a name... Go figure, Oh & My favorite thing is when I have to give clients my email address & having over eager, egotistical arrogance turn it into a 5 minute game of scrabble.

Aside from the rest I liked Aralyn but why would someone name their kid Roux? Roux is a batter for making chowder, lol...

And what is Aofie? My first thought is that 80's show Alf & sounds like something Jeff foxworthy would make up

And as far as Helena - duh - Mt. Helena. At least that's how I always thought her name was pronounced.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Lex's Guardian said:


> Hmm. I was cursed with a unique name... And I've had people try to correct me when they mispronounce or misunderstand how to say/spell my name, lol. I've grown to like my name & dislike ignorance after seeing how many ppl there really are unwilling to learn, even over a name... Go figure, Oh & My favorite thing is when I have to give clients my email address & having over eager, egotistical arrogance turn it into a 5 minute game of scrabble.
> 
> Aside from the rest I liked Aralyn but why would someone name their kid Roux? Roux is a batter for making chowder, lol...
> 
> ...


lol I think Mt.Helena is "helen uh" I guess if theres ever any doubt just watch one of my youtube videos with my annoying voice!! LOL

So how do you say Roux? Is it like Rooo or Rox or Rowwwkkss No clue...

Guess I'm just an ignant okie.  haha


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

RileyRoo said:


> Runners up for my baby's name
> 
> Boy: Tolin like Colin
> 
> ...


Oh girl no offense, but do those names have an actual meaning? Ryler really makes me think of someones dog named Ryker. And Tolin makes me think of like a toll road... lol


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

My friends little girls name was my favorite Trevienne (trey v in) it means the third lol she was his third kid lmao. I'll have to find you guys a pic of her she was soo sweet and pretty. R.I.P. Trey


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Here she is Sweet Trevienne you are missed dearly. I love you little sister 










She is now a beautiful angel


----------



## NewPitThena (Feb 5, 2010)

My daughters name is Ionna (I ON A) and people always call her (I OWN A).

P*sses me off.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

we have some friends that name each first son for the father, ie the second was JR, my friend is TREY-for the third and he named and spelled his sons name. IV-IVY as in the fourth!!!!!!

If I had ever had a boy it was going to be Cody Dale, for my dad or
Cody Dean. I told my wife I would call him Codine, perfect name for a bullrider!!!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

my daughter is Kira { kear-ah} but people call her Kie-rah so annoying it means dark princess in black irish, my son is dante different but an old name people think of dantes peak when they hear it lol and my other son is donovan again with the irish names lol. I like different names that you wont hear 5 times in the same classroom lol but names that still sound good and your not twisting your tongue to say. my nephew was named cohen [co-en} and my neice raquel i think every era has its popular names though lol whoever is hot or popular at the time I was just trying to avoid that i know there was like 5 sarahs and mikes in every class I was in growing up lol.
Zachary is a very nice name by the way its an older name but you dont hear it alot anymore yet its still known so maybe you can find those personalized cups and stuff with kids names on it lol I can never find kira on anything


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

angelbaby said:


> my daughter is Kira { kear-ah} but people call her Kie-rah so annoying it means dark princess in black irish, my son is dante different but an old name people think of dantes peak when they hear it lol and my other son is donovan again with the irish names lol. I like different names that you wont hear 5 times in the same classroom lol but names that still sound good and your not twisting your tongue to say. my nephew was named cohen [co-en} and my neice raquel i think every era has its popular names though lol whoever is hot or popular at the time I was just trying to avoid that i know there was like 5 sarahs and mikes in every class I was in growing up lol.
> Zachary is a very nice name by the way its an older name but you dont hear it alot anymore yet its still known so maybe you can find those personalized cups and stuff with kids names on it lol I can never find kira on anything


I have a good friend named Kira... said the same way. And I like all the other names listed... they are different but still not "made up" sounding. lol

I have loved the name Zachary since I was a little girl and picking out "baby names" for my dolls. Zachary was the only boys name I ever liked. And I got this far into life without ever meeting a guy named Zachary that was a jerk.. or dating a Zachary... haha And my boyfriend loved the name too.. We also considered Alexander... but it's extremely popular right now. I also like Andrew after his daddy.. but my boyfriend didn't want to name him after himself for some reason.


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

the 2 we picked out are Aiden O'brien Spence and Mallory Grace Spence =)


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

pitbulllover27870 said:


> the 2 we picked out are Aiden O'brien Spence and Mallory Grace Spence =)


I love those! Very cute!


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Kayla Marie my oldest ....... Kaysia Maria pronounced ( K - Asia ) my middle daughter,
Kyle Vincent my son .....


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

My daughters are 

Cheyenne Marie
Savannah Kay


----------



## Muttkip (Nov 8, 2009)

Me and my Fiancee have three names picked out for each gender along with TWO middle names to go with them;

Austin Jerome Micha Carter (Boy)
Stryker John William Carter (Boy)
Ryiot Murray Gorgen Carter (Boy)

Logan Rain Anya Carter (Girl)
Hanley Shadow Rayna Carter (Girl)
Devon Michelle Kay Carter (Girl)


And yes I'm well aware of how weird my names are


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Bill or George. Anything but Sue.


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

kg420 said:


> Here she is Sweet Trevienne you are missed dearly. I love you little sister
> 
> 
> 
> ...


was she your sis? 

My name is Alexis so ive never really had any trouble out of my name, easy nickname to Lexi I wanted something different for my kids but these days you have to be careful what you name kids these days or they'll pay for it when there older. I like Riley and it took everything not to spell it Rylee lol.

My fav. name for a boy is Landon or Elijah Eli for short.
for a girl would be Riley or Bella. Almost went with bella


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

My sons name is Andreas Richard Lewis, Andreas was my grandpa middle name Richard for my brother that committed suicide and Lewis for my great-grandpa. I had the name Shayla Gene LaVina for a girl Shayla just casue I liked it. Gene my brothers middle name and LaVina my grandma ( dads mom). If I would have had another son he was going to be Zebulon John Obed. Then I would have had everything I need from A to Z.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Muttkip said:


> Me and my Fiancee have three names picked out for each gender along with TWO middle names to go with them;
> 
> Austin Jerome Micha Carter (Boy)
> Stryker John William Carter (Boy)
> ...


I like them... but I myself couldn't do two middle names!


----------



## starlitparlit (Oct 14, 2005)

Roux is pronounced Roo. It's a french name, actually a cajun food... it's used to make gumbos and stews.

My kids names are:
Silas John
Kara Elise

the names we considered for the new baby were:
Rhys Joseph
Shelby Wayne
Shelby Elizabeth
and my husband wanted to put Ice somewhere in the baby's name if it was going to be a girl but I so had to disagree with that. The name we finally decided on was Shelby Ollie... Ollie for my grandmother that passed away a few weeks ago.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Trevienne looked like a sweetheart! I'm so sorry for your loss. Was she sick or in an accident?


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

starlitparlit said:


> Roux is pronounced Roo. It's a french name, actually a cajun food... it's used to make gumbos and stews.
> 
> My kids names are:
> Silas John
> ...


Cute name, are you expecting also?


----------



## starlitparlit (Oct 14, 2005)

Shes Got Heart said:


> Cute name, are you expecting also?


yes, I sure am. I'm due May 20th


----------



## melrosdog (Dec 21, 2008)

My son's name is Alex Lenard. He's named after my husbands grandfather.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

starlitparlit said:


> yes, I sure am. I'm due May 20th


Oh how exciting!! Congrats!!! Our's will be close in age.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Patch-O-Pits said:


> Trevienne looked like a sweetheart! I'm so sorry for your loss. Was she sick or in an accident?


Every one was at the lake on the boat having a good time and there was a drunk guy on another boat that was going is circles around them trying to splash water in the boat and when they tried to get out of the way he ran the boat over with his boat and it crushed her. She was my best friends daughter, she was like my little sister I and I do miss her dearly she was way to young to be taken from us. She was very outgoing and she was one of those kids that had a million friends and every one loved her.  It will be three years with out her in a few months


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Shes Got Heart said:


> lol I think Mt.Helena is "helen uh" I guess if theres ever any doubt just watch one of my youtube videos with my annoying voice!! LOL
> 
> So how do you say Roux? Is it like Rooo or Rox or Rowwwkkss No clue...
> 
> Guess I'm just an ignant okie.  haha


OOOh so your dog is helen uh? Wow talk about confusing  I always thought it was He lay nuh
But some people just pronounce words differently depending on where they're from - no biggie.

Roux is pronounced Roo - like kanga & roo.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

kg420 said:


> Every one was at the lake on the boat having a good time and there was a drunk guy on another boat that was going is circles around them trying to splash water in the boat and when they tried to get out of the way he ran the boat over with his boat and it crushed her. She was my best friends daughter, she was like my little sister I and I do miss her dearly she was way to young to be taken from us. She was very outgoing and she was one of those kids that had a million friends and every one loved her.  It will be three years with out her in a few months


That's why ppl should think instead of acting on stupid 
Why can't ppl just learn & get over themselves.

I'm sorry for you & your friend - did the guy get life behind bars?


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Lex's Guardian said:


> That's why ppl should think instead of acting on stupid
> Why can't ppl just learn & get over themselves.
> 
> I'm sorry for you & your friend - did the guy get life behind bars?


Not at all he had rich powerfull parents in the oil industry that got him bailed and out of the country


----------



## starlitparlit (Oct 14, 2005)

kg420 said:


> Every one was at the lake on the boat having a good time and there was a drunk guy on another boat that was going is circles around them trying to splash water in the boat and when they tried to get out of the way he ran the boat over with his boat and it crushed her. She was my best friends daughter, she was like my little sister I and I do miss her dearly she was way to young to be taken from us. She was very outgoing and she was one of those kids that had a million friends and every one loved her.  It will be three years with out her in a few months


omg I'm so sorry to hear that. That's terrible!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Lex's Guardian said:


> OOOh so your dog is helen uh? Wow talk about confusing  I always thought it was He lay nuh
> But some people just pronounce words differently depending on where they're from - no biggie.
> 
> Roux is pronounced Roo - like kanga & roo.


lol no no no... You were right with the He LAY nuh. 






And Krystal that is so sad.  That guy should be dead...


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

starlitparlit said:


> omg I'm so sorry to hear that. That's terrible!


Thank you, I miss her so much she was a great kid.


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

*deeds not names*

i think these different names add spice, but for my children ( one day) it will be something simple and easy to pronounce for others. I want them to be known for their deeds, not their given names.

Ghetto names video:





...and a great response to that ...


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

NinaThePitbull said:


> i think these different names add spice, but for my children ( one day) it will be something simple and easy to pronounce for others. I want them to be known for their deeds, not their given names.
> 
> Ghetto names video:
> 
> ...


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: OMG you got me rollin ghetto jewish names.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

starlitparlit said:


> yes, I sure am. I'm due May 20th


 CONGRATS!!! If you have the baby a couple of days early, 5-18, is my Patcheeno's b-day.


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

Im sorry KG I cant imagine the parents loss. How sad.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Chinadog said:


> Im sorry KG I cant imagine the parents loss. How sad.


Thank you, It's been very very hard on her dad he raised all three of his kids by himself and she was the baby.  She's his angel now.


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

My first name is Yohana...

It was horrible growing up being called Yo mamma you hiney, yo dinga. Just aweful I got called everything but my real name.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Aww that's sad.


----------

